# Nantucket Reds?



## Submariner (May 6, 2006)

Who wears them? What color shirt would you wear? Footwear? And the obvious quandry of...red socks? Does the "socks match pants rule" still apply to casual wear? Should one go sockless? I'm thinking about buying a pair. I am a recent Ole Miss grad and wearing red/seersucker/madras pants while tailgaiting is a common move among the younger set. Seersucker for the games during the warmer months of the season; madras, reds or chinos thereafter. I've done the Seersucker and Madras, but haven't yet taken the step to the reds. What do you think?


----------



## Sweetness (Aug 25, 2005)

Who wears them?
Whoever wants to, but started w/ those who summer at Nantucket.

What color shirt would you wear?
Something conservative, such as white or navy.

Footwear?
Topsiders preferably.

Should one go sockless?
Definately.


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

Submariner,

There is a wealth of knowledge about Nantucket Reds at Ask Andy. There is at least a thread dedicated to each of your questions. The good people here will take a little time to respond, but you should also search a bit through the archives to read previous posts. 

A few of my own opinions:

Recently, we discussed wearing Reds in the fall. There's great debate about this. I go down on the side that reds are a summer pant. Red cords, or heavier cotton chinos in red are fine, but traditional, Nantucket reds are for summer (again, my opinion).

Socks: I've never worn socks with reds. Weejuns in cordovan, Sperry topsiders are my shoes of choice, neither with socks.

Shirts: I usually wear a white or blue ocbd, or white or navy polo.

I also would caution against madras after labor day. You might see it on the "younger set", but there is almost no debate about madras being a strictly summer fabric.

Your last question: Yes, you should get a pair. They are the classic summer pant.

JB


----------



## MichaelB (Dec 17, 2004)

With reds, no socks--or navy socks, if absolutely necessary, though I'm hard pressed to think of an occasion which would be appropriate for reds yet also formal enough to demand socks. So, sockless, with weejuns, topsiders, or even tan or white bucks. White, blue, yellow, or blue university stripe OCBD, navy blazer if you are going someplace for drinks or dinner. Summertime clothes, but I see reds year-round here in Newport, RI. 

"Socks match pants rule"--definitely not in this case, and not with khakis either, for that matter.


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

Before Memorial Day and After Labor Day I find that the wearing of socks, even for casual weekend events, seems to be prevalent among my clients. That is why I have long stocked such as these:



Personally, I would prefer to see the Nantucket Red socks with your Reds, but I'm a strange old fogey as you all well know.


----------



## knickerbacker (Jun 27, 2005)

MichaelB said:


> "Socks match pants rule"--definitely not in this case, and not with khakis either, for that matter.


Basically this forum stands against the naked aggression of the "socks must match pants" rule. Those that consider it the law surely must hate us for our freedom.
No white socks off the tennis court, though.


----------



## lawschool82 (Oct 29, 2005)

What about white ankle socks on the golf course with your golf shoes? I see many folks doing this, and I personally think it is fine.


----------



## knickerbacker (Jun 27, 2005)

I'm not a duffer, but I assume that everyone nowadays wears britches with knee high argyle socks like Walter Hogan, yes?

I basically meant white socks= athletic wear only, though golf has it's own dress code.

As I recall adult men on Nantucket in the 70's (pre OPH and resulting popularity of the island) often wore reds with polos (navy) , surcingle belts, and either loafers (on land) or topsiders or sneakers (tretorn, sperry). Depending on the weather, it seemed like one would see the older guys wearing off white wool socks with their boat shoes and sneakers if they were going in/ on the water- likely to keep warm if their feet got soaked. To this day, i doubt that my dad owns a pair of white cotton socks- all his socks for sports (tennis, sailing, winter sports) were wool crew socks. At most, he may have had some cotton thorlos for tennis. One did see sockless often, but the turned up collar always sockless look of the OPH seemed to be an affectation of the younger set, particularly after the book came out.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Last night I wore my Reds to a wedding reception w/ a white OCBD, blue blazer, penny loafers and a Madras tie which had a bit of red which matched the pants. It was a great combo, wish I had taken some pics!

Brian


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

In addition to the navy and white polos and the white OCBDs that have already been mentioned, I have worn a navy pinstripe OCBD and a pale yellow polo w/a blue collar with my "Reds." I guess I should mention, when I wore the yellow polo with the Reds, my wife recommended against repeating that combo...tho, I thought it looked good.


----------

